

This Device Can Charge Your Smartphone Or Tablet Up To 92% Faster - madhukarah
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/plxdevices/legion-meter-charge-your-smartphone-92-faster

======
Someone
_" The user selectable mode dynamically converts any USB port to optimize the
charge speed by signaling your mobile device to safely draw the maximum amount
of charge possible."_

So, your laptop claims it can safely give you 100 mW, but this device tells
your phone "go ahead and draw 500"?

I doubt that is safe. There will typically be some room above what the laptop
claims to be able of, but it may also decrease power to other plugged in
devices ("my USB disk is unreliable when I use this charger") and might even
fry your laptop (I would expect modems laptops to have guards against that,
though)

------
luistroche
PLX devices have an exciting product and they use kickstarter.com as a
marketing tool.

------
albeec13
I can't believe people are dumb enough to throw 250k at this.

------
higherpurpose
No, not smartphone or tablet, I think you mean just iOS devices, which makes
it a lot less interesting.

~~~
Someone
_" The charge accelerator circuit has two modes of operation. Apple mode and
Android mode."_

Still not 'any', but quite a bit more.

